# Syzygy



## VisExp (Jul 28, 2009)

Jr. Retro rollerball dressed in coastal red milkwood with black veneer.
A gift for a friend.  
Your comments/critiques are appreciated.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 28, 2009)

awesome Keith! You might see about shaving the cb and making it closed. Just a thought. Either way, it looks great!


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jul 28, 2009)

Fantastic Keith!  Absolutly Fantastic!


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

That is a fantastic blank and a spectacular pen . I agree with Hans about the center band . I think it breaks up the design too badly . You should try that with a Zen/Stretch kit or do a one piece cigar like this http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=9440 so you can show the whole blank without the interruptions .


----------



## dntrost (Jul 28, 2009)

Holy crap that is really cool and a ton of work!  Amazing!


----------



## mredburn (Jul 28, 2009)

very nice job.


----------



## arioux (Jul 28, 2009)

Can i be your friend ?

Great job.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jul 28, 2009)

That looks very good!


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 28, 2009)

Keith, absolute beauty!! The CB isn't that bad to me, but what do I know?


----------



## arjudy (Jul 28, 2009)

Fantastic. Another masterpiece. Your frriend will be sure to treasure that one.


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 28, 2009)

Really a beauty!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow that is awesome.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 28, 2009)

Very well crafted and your talent always comes to the forefront with these designs. Would I be out of place though to say in my opinion it is too busy????  The designs are too overlapping. Just my opinion so please don't shoot the messanger.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 28, 2009)

Outstanding work, beautiful pen.


----------



## CSue (Jul 28, 2009)

WOW!  Took the breath right outta me! 

Keith, that is one B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L PEN/ART pen.


----------



## Dave_M (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow!  Wonderful piece of work.


----------



## oops99 (Jul 29, 2009)

Truly an outstanding piece of art. I can't beleive that anyone could even think about giving you a less than Perfect critique.

Tom/oops99


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 29, 2009)

Keith,
What a beauty.  I love the veneer and wood combo.  I will forward you my address just in case..


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 29, 2009)

jttheclockman said:


> Very well crafted and your talent always comes to the forefront with these designs. Would I be out of place though to say in my opinion it is too busy???? The designs are too overlapping. Just my opinion so please don't shoot the messanger.


 
I tend to agree.  It's beautiful in its execution, but just too much for me.


----------



## akbar24601 (Jul 29, 2009)

Keith, that is an absolute beauty!!!! I am glad to see the original/originator of that design come out to play!!! You do it proud everytime!



cnirenberg said:


> Keith,
> What a beauty.  I love the veneer and wood combo.  I will forward you my address just in case..



Sorry Cris, but I am probably at the top of that list seeing as I am his Dad and all. Maybe you'll get some other one


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 29, 2009)

Mind blowing and beautiful, truly capturing the spirit of Syzygy - the alignment of the craftsman, his processes and his tools.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 29, 2009)

She's another real beauty Keith.  Awesome finish too!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice as usual Keith.


----------



## louisbry (Jul 29, 2009)

Keith, that is awesome.  You keep stealing the show!


----------



## broitblat (Jul 29, 2009)

Great looking pen.  I like the way the veneer swirls in.  I doubt your customers will appreciate just how much skill and work were required to make that pen.

  -Barry


----------



## jyreene (Jul 30, 2009)

Geez Keith, quit showing off!  That is amazing work as usual.


----------



## VisExp (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the comments and sorry for the slow reply.  It's been a busy week.



hewunch said:


> awesome Keith! You might see about shaving the cb and making it closed. Just a thought. Either way, it looks great!



Hans, I've tried this design with a modified (thin) Jr. Gent CB as well.  Neither work perfectly :redface:  Part of the problem is also the smaller diameter of the lower barrel changes the design relative to the upper barrel.



ldb2000 said:


> That is a fantastic blank and a spectacular pen . I agree with Hans about the center band . I think it breaks up the design too badly . You should try that with a Zen/Stretch kit or do a one piece cigar like this http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=9440 so you can show the whole blank without the interruptions .



That's a great idea Butch.  I've been wanting to make a Zen/Stretch for a while.  It would be a great kit to put this design on.  Thanks.



jttheclockman said:


> Very well crafted and your talent always comes to the forefront with these designs. Would I be out of place though to say in my opinion it is too busy????  The designs are too overlapping. Just my opinion so please don't shoot the messanger.





jleiwig said:


> I tend to agree.  It's beautiful in its execution, but just too much for me.



John and Ty, I appreciate your comments and opinions.  You're right, it's easier to argue for the technical aspects of this blank than it is for the design.  I normally don't like the busy look either, although something about this particular design speaks to me.  I can understand and appreciate that it is not for everyone though.


----------



## RickW (Aug 1, 2009)

*Beautiful pen*

I might have to drive over to Palm Coast and watch you make one of these.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 1, 2009)

RickW said:


> I might have to drive over to Palm Coast and watch you make one of these.



Please make a video and send it to me!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 1, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Please make a video and send it to me!!!!:biggrin:


 

Now that would be a very worthwhile video or utube entry for sure. A tutorial of some sort would be greatly received and enjoyed. Hope you think about it. Thanks for showing your work.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 1, 2009)

My head hurts trying to work out how you made the blanks, the finished item is absolutely gorgeous and well worth the effort!


----------



## pensmyth (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome pen! Has anyone done a how to tutorial on this kind of design work?
I'd really like to try my hand at this.


----------



## jfrantz (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice work!! How did you do it??????


----------

